# NOWTV 1-month Entertainment Pass



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi All,

I have 5 "NOWTV 1-month Entertainment Passes worth £8.99 each" and I would like to give them away, 1 per person. and *ONLY 1 entry*. Your post number will be entry ticket number and i will use one of those generate website things for the winners. You will need a NOWTV account of course. Must be redeemed by 31st December 2019.

As we are on Detailing World, Lets have a little fun with this :buffer:

1, Post the name of your (at the minute) favorite *Professional *Detailer
2, Post the most creative hashtag for detailing #
3, Post a none detailing related YouTuber you have subscribed too and need to tell others about the channel. (links would be good).

*I have not run this past DW staff, if this against any rules, known or unknown, i do apologise in advance. I will happyly send these codes to a DW member of staff for safe keeping if needs be.

Mine would be:

1, KDS Detailing

2, #itsonlywaxffs

3, Dead Meat - YouTube 
A horror movie channel by James A. Janisse. Home of the Kill Count series, tallying up the body count in all your favorite horror movies
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2IYWWifoIht9T47z1Z5lJw/featured

Enjoy and Good luck.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

1. KDS as well, the only professional detailer I have ever used.
2. #itscoldandrainingagain
3. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOmY1FyLocno8prtTMXNNDw A friend of mine who is deeply into his cars and has fun around the world with different cars.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

As this hasn't had the up i thought it would here are the codes

first come first served and all that.

NOWR9NDXUBBAWJ
NOWBCLHCE4QLCT
NOWARMBBGDDWC8
NOWAD6AE9GR9BM

@marve I have PM'd you your code


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Thanks Ste, I’ve just used the first code. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Very kind offer


----------

